

Did Google+ Copy Diaspora or Vice Versa?  - meganrosedickey
http://www.launch.is/blog/did-google-copy-diaspora-or-vice-versa.html

======
wmf
May 2010: Googler Paul Adams was writing a book called Social Circles.
[http://www.thinkoutsidein.com/blog/2010/05/book-update-
cover...](http://www.thinkoutsidein.com/blog/2010/05/book-update-cover-and-
interior-design/) (Google supposedly later blocked publication of the book:
[http://www.thinkoutsidein.com/blog/2011/07/why-i-left-
google...](http://www.thinkoutsidein.com/blog/2011/07/why-i-left-google-what-
happened-to-my-book-what-i-work-on-at-facebook/) )

June 2010: Paul Adams (that guy again!) gave a talk on "Designing for the Real
Life Social Network" at Voices That Matter:
<http://webdesign2010.crowdvine.com/talks/10505>

